# he's way too intense



## Charlie Parker

I am thinking of a teacher who is very conscientious but way too serious. He records meticulously which students have handed in assignments on time or late , who's been behaving badly. Some of the parents get upset. Another colleague said: "He's just way too intense."
_Il est bien trop sérieux._
_Il est trop sévère._
Are there are things I could say? Merci d'avance.


----------



## DeSica

_Il est à cheval sur tout._


----------



## zeugmas

Il fait du zèle.
Il est fanatique.
Il est méticuleux.


----------



## wildan1

zeugmas said:


> Il fait du zèle.


 
or if he's really over the top, even _Il fait de l'excès de zèle_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci à tout le monde. J'aime ces expressions.


----------



## elmingo

Je rouvre cette discussion pour suggérer "austère" qui me semble fonctionner dans ce genre de cas


----------



## petit1

Il en fait trop.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci elmingo et petit1 pour vos suggestions.


----------



## joelooc

"Tatillon" that's the one you want, don't take my word for it try it!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thanks joelooc. When you say try it, do you mean try it out in a conversation with a francophone to see what kind of reaction I get? Que penses-tu de « pointilleux » ?


----------



## joelooc

I just love the salesman's phrase_ "don't take my word for it try it"
Pointilleux_ est bien aussi mais pour moi il est limité à une activité profesionnelle= à cheval sur le règlement tandis que _tatillon_ (toujours de mon point de vue) enveloppe davantage le personnage y compris dans un aspect privé ( à la limite du toc = OCD) ce qui en fait un personnage plus qu'une personne. c'est souvent ce qui arrive aux professeurs qui commence par être _méticuleux_ puis _pointilleux_ et finissent par être _tatillons_ juste avant d'être internés


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime bien  _tatillon. _En français québécois on dirait qu'il est  _téteux.   _

Une sorte de mot valise qui a plus d'un sens, comme on l'a vu dans *ce fil*.  Ici ce serait : 





> Personne qui s’attarde à des détails.* Non mais, quel téteux!*


  Sinon, je n'écarterais pas _:  *Je le trouve vraiment trop intense. * _
Oui, ça ressemble à un calque.  Mais je pense à cette définition (c'est moi qui colore): 





> Qui agit avec force* et par ext.* Qui dépasse la mesure ordinaire.


  Bref : _*il est un brin excessif.*_


> (Personnes) Qui pousse les choses à l'excès, qui est incapable de nuances, de modération.


   À rapprocher de la suggestion de wildan : _il fait de l'excès de zèle. _

Dans le même ordre d'idées que _sérieux / austère, _il y aurait : _rigide.  _


----------



## rolmich

_Il est bien trop exigeant._


----------



## SecrétaireFr

Il est bien trop strict.


----------



## petit1

Il est trop* rigoriste*.
Il prend les choses trop au sérieux.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci mes amis pour toutes vos idées.


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut tous 

de mon côté de la mare_ intense_ est assez rarement appliqué à des gens et a des connotations plutôt positives. Mon FAI propose par exemple le "forfait internet pro fibre _intense", _on vend du chocolat au gout de cacao intense etc.

J'aime bien mieux cette autre suggestion de Nico  (coucou !)


Nicomon said:


> _*il est un brin excessif.*
> _


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Cath 

J'ai écrit :  « je n'écarterais pas »  _intense. _ Mais ce ne serait pas mon premier choix non plus dans le contexte.
Comme toi, j'aime mieux _ *excessif.* 
_
Cependant, je l'ai plus d'une fois entendu appliqué à des gens :


> Si vous êtes souvent passionné, irrité, fervent, frénétique, véhément et atrocement ardent … vous êtes probablement une *personne incroyablement intense ou atrocement intense. Source : 11 signes que vous êtes une personne incroyablement intense*


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Que dirait-on en tant qu’élève ? *Je sèche * L'opposé serait _sympa, gentil, pas méchant, cool_...
Mais là ?
_Vache _? (vieillot ?)
_Sévère _irait mais passablement formel.
_Sale prof_ ? Un poil trop relax


----------



## Nicomon

Est-ce qu'un élève dirait en anglais _intense ?   _Je ne le comprends pas comme  l'opposé de _sympa, gentil, cool = nice, kind, friendly, sweet._

En lisant le post initial  (2007), j'ai compris que c'était Charlie et sa collègue qui disaient de ce prof qu'il est "_intense_".

Il me semble que des mots comme _vache, sévère, sale prof_ se traduiraient autrement en anglais. _Harsh, strict, nasty...
_
Je dirais que l'opposé de_ cool, _ben c'est_... _*pas cool. *_ 

_


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Un élève dirait probablement qu'il est *chiant*, ou *casse-couilles*. Mais dans une conversation entre collègues, je n'ai rien de plus à proposer que ce que tout le monde a déjà suggéré. Quoique... Peut-être *Il abuse*.


----------



## Nicomon

Et le changement de registre, on s'en fiche ?

Il y a quand même une marge entre _chiant = pain in the arse/ass_ et  _intense._
Sans compter qu'on s'éloigne un peu du sens... il me semble.

Extraits de deux dicos différents (c'est moi qui graisse) : 





> (of a person) who is* very serious, dedicated,* etc., usually having strong views, beliefs, etc.
> — _He was rambling on about his beliefs for an hour. He’s a little too intense for me_.
> (of a person) feeling, or apt to feel, strong emotion; *extremely* *earnest or serious*:
> _an intense young woman, passionate about her art._


 Il y a là une idée de zèle, de rigueur extrême, parfois d'intransigeance. Mais souvent de passion aussi.
Il doit bien y avoir une raison pour laquelle Charlie a écrit : 





> I am thinking of a teacher who is very conscientious but *way too serious*.


 Je reviens à *un brin excessif.  *Et je continue d'aimer _*tatillon *_(pour le côté perfectionniste).
Disons qu'il est... *trop.*  

Je relis mes « posts fleuves » et j'en suis à me demander si je ne serais pas "way too intense" moi-même.


----------



## joelooc

Nicomon said:


> Je relis mes « posts fleuves » et j'en suis à me demander si je ne serais pas "way too intense" moi-même.


Maybe a little bold J'aime bien "c'est moi qui graisse"


----------



## janpol

Il est pète-sec.
Il rit chaque fois qu'il se brûle.
Il cherche toujours la petite bête.


----------



## Oddmania

Nico, je répondais à Atcheque qui se demandait ce qu'un élève pourrait bien dire : "_vache, sévère, sale prof_...". A ma connaissance, en 2016, un adolescent pourrait tout à fait le qualifier de _chiant _ou de _casse-couilles_. Évidemment que ça ne traduit pas "_intense_", et évidemment que le registre change, mais on change aussi la personne qui parle.

C'est pourquoi j'ai ajouté, que dans une conversation entre adultes, où l'on chercherait à traduire _intense_, je n'ai rien de plus à proposer : _il fait du zèle, il est tatillon, il en fait trop_  J'ajoute tout de même "_Il abuse_".


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

J'aime bien pour un élève : _Il abuse_ 
Je rejoins Nico : _chiant, case-couille_, ne sont plus dans le thème ici. J'avais même précisé pour _Sale prof_ : un poil trop relax.
Son_ Pas cool_ est bien vu, aussi


----------



## Itisi

J'aime bien 'il en fait trop'...


----------



## Chimel

Moi aussi... Ainsi que _il abuse_. C'est l'idée et le registre, selon moi.


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime aussi  _il en fait trop_  et  _il abuse_ dans ce sens (que je mets pour Charlie) :





> ABSOLUMENT - FAMILIER  – Dépasser la mesure, exagérer. Il ne faut pas abuser. Là, tu abuses!


  Mais je pensais qu'il fallait trouver un adjectif.  Or, j'imagine mal  _abusif_ - qui a plutôt le sens d'abuser de son autorité/pouvoir - pour traduire _intense.   _
Et c'est bien sûr en boutade que j'ai écrit _Disons qu'il est... trop. _Comme dans cet exemple : _



			Hyper-perfectionniste, hyper-contrôlant, hyper efficace, hyper-ambitieux, hyper-présent. Ce manager est *trop* en tout. Et il fatigue ses équipes.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## joelooc

Il y a toujours une solution méditerranéenne:
il est fatigant!


----------



## Nicomon

Ou encore la litote :  « _Il (n')est pas reposant »._

Bon, assez joué ; je me fatigue moi-même.  
Maintenant je la boucle et je passe à un autre fil... promis.


----------



## petit1

chicanier
tracassier
pisse-vinaigre


----------



## Cath.S.

_Il en fait trop _ 

_Il prend tout trop au sérieux_ ?


----------

